# AR for hogs



## ekr (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been thinking a lot about getting a AR style rifle for shooting hogs.  I know some of you guys out there have 'em and used them so what are your recommendations.


----------



## phila64 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ar 15 in 223 caliber will work, but I like ar 10 in 308 better it drop them fast.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotta agree!
You can do a lot with a .308 and don't have to second guess yourself as much as a .223.


----------



## atwenterprise (Jun 6, 2012)

Or 6.8 SPC. No need for waiting for shots and doesn't kick.


----------



## porkless1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Arrow Arms makes a 308arrow check it out its necked down. Its also made in Macon Ga.


----------



## ekr (Jun 7, 2012)

.308 do sound better than .223.  Do ya know anyone who makes a lightweight one?  Thanks.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 7, 2012)

See what you think about Remington's R-25. 
It weighs 7.75lbs. Got a 20" barrel.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 7, 2012)

I shoot them all the time with my .223 AR. Granted, more is always better no denying that. I have a rock river arms entry operator2, and love it.
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=463

They also have .308 rifles:
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=254

I have been looking into getting a 300 blackout upper for it though just for hog hunting.


----------



## phila64 (Jun 7, 2012)

I got DPMS 16" barrel and love it.


----------



## dkennedy (Jun 7, 2012)

300 Black Out


----------



## DougDove (Jun 8, 2012)

I am building a 6.8 spc. I am using the Rock River Upper. The bullet is right there with the 270. It would be legal to hunt deer here in the state of Va. It also looks BA in the woods.


----------



## ekr (Jun 8, 2012)

DougDove said:


> I am building a 6.8 spc. I am using the Rock River Upper. The bullet is right there with the 270. It would be legal to hunt deer here in the state of Va. It also looks BA in the woods.



i've looked into the 6.8 spc and they say it is a short version of the .270 win.  I have the tikka t3 lite in .270 win and LOVE IT!  I'll get 6.8 at another time.  

I'm thinking about going with DPMS Oracle .308 to get started...good?


----------



## cr4zygui (Jun 8, 2012)

6.8 is a slightly bigger round at .277.  I have not any problem other than finding.the ammo here in Atlanta.  But I have lots.of.fun with it


----------



## atwenterprise (Jun 8, 2012)

I just order 6.8 from silver state armory or Bill Wilson.


----------



## mhammock (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a 300 blackout also.


----------



## snook24 (Jul 24, 2012)

We use the 223 in an ar and it destroys them! Insides are gone or a head shot and they drop...I was unsure about the round at first but it only took one pig to see that it works just fine...never lost a pig with it yet...the 308 in an ar is nice also but I'll never carry another through miles of the swamp again. It's just to heavy good luck


----------



## markland (Jul 24, 2012)

RRA in .223 with Hornady Steel Match 75gr BTHP=DRT!


----------



## ekr (Jul 24, 2012)

Thats a nice gun and kill there markland.  Good shot too.  How much does the gun weigh?  I'm constantly going back and forth between 6.8, 556, 308 & 300 aac blackout.  But i think I've finally made up my mind.  I talked to Kerry from country boy sports and he's got a 300 aac blackout that I'm really interested in.


----------



## ekr (Jul 24, 2012)

BTW, if you're a 300 blackout owner, what ammo are you using for hogs?


----------



## markland (Jul 24, 2012)

The gun itself is not heavy but add in the scope, mount, lights, mag, etc and it adds up.  I just weighed it with empty mag and it was 11.6#.
Larger calibers do leave a better margin of error for body shots, but that 75gr round went thru the front of both shoulders and the base of neck and exited at 170yds.  Plus it shoots those rounds under an inch at 200yds with the 1-8 twist barrel so can't complain about that.


----------



## mhammock (Jul 24, 2012)

so far i have been using 125 accu-tips in my 300 blackout


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 25, 2012)

130 gr Barnes 'TTSX' bullets have done the best so far. We've used the Pink tips/Green tips, the Nosler ballistics tips, the SOST 130's and the 130 gr Barnes performed the best overall on all sized hogs. The study is still underway, but so far my partners and I like the Barnes 130 gr TTSX the best.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 25, 2012)

markland said:


> The gun itself is not heavy but add in the scope, mount, lights, mag, etc and it adds up.  I just weighed it with empty mag and it was 11.6#.
> Larger calibers do leave a better margin of error for body shots, but that 75gr round went thru the front of both shoulders and the base of neck and exited at 170yds.  Plus it shoots those rounds under an inch at 200yds with the 1-8 twist barrel so can't complain about that.



We kill hundreds of hogs with those rounds.. Awesome bullets if you do your job. Fail to do your part and it doesn't matter what size bullet you use if you miss.


----------



## sniper1 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the Ruger SR556 in 6.8spc.  It is a hog killing machine.  I use Barnes 85gr TSX from SSA.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Custom built .223 CMMG lower*

I like my AR, it's chambered in .223. I custom built it from the ground up, tricked it out and still have way less in it than what you would purchase one of that "fancy" in store! Just purchased another lower block to start the next build...........with a lil more THUMP. This time considering building it in 7.62x39 caliber. That way it's still on the AR-15 platform, seems like every route you try to take(whether purchasing whole or building from ground up) an AR-10 is atleast $1K!!! I could build 2 rifles just like in this pic(minus the optic) for that price!!! As for the 7.62x39, it's a good caliber. I have shot it before in other rifle platforms and has good terminal ballistics. As well, ammo is not hard to come by either, and price wise-usually run near the .223 but more availability!!! You just have to weigh your pro's/con's, evaluate your hunting technique, and choose what would be best for you. On the other hand, if you have more money than sense.............big and bad@$$ is always the ticket!!!!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 26, 2012)

That guns looks sick man. Like really really cool. You oughta *get* a suppressor, suprised those aren't illegal yet. Wow theres 1000 more $ that I didn't think about needing to spend before tomorrow


----------



## papachaz (Jul 30, 2012)

cr4zygui said:


> 6.8 is a slightly bigger round at .277.  I have not any problem other than finding.the ammo here in Atlanta.  But I have lots.of.fun with it



the .270 Winchester is actually .277  it was developed with a 'necked down' 30.06 case to .277 caliber. heres the stats:

270 Winchester Barrel Specifications:
Common Barrel Twist Rate - 1 in 10".
Bore Groove Diameter - .277".

270 Winchester Cartridge Specifications:
Bullet Diameter: .277 Inch.
Neck Diameter: .308 Inch.
Shoulder Diameter: .441 Inch.
Shoulder Angle: 17 Degrees.
Base Diameter: .470 Inch.
Rim Diameter: .473 Inch.
Case Body Length: 1.948 Inches.
Case Shoulder Length: .209 Inch.
Case Neck Length: .383 Inch.
Case Overall Length: 2.540 Inches.
Cartridge Overall Length: 3.340 Inches.

those of you using these AR's in .223, do you deer hunt with those too? if so, what bullet are you using? i want one of these so bad, but i want to be able to take it with me anytime. i'm hooked on my .270, so i've really considered the 6.8, the ammo is getting easier to find. Firefighter, how did you go about building, did you order your parts online or buy them local? i'd love to do that myself.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Jul 30, 2012)

As for deer hunting, I don't see why not!!! Simply know your rifle and its capabilities, and know your game. I'd probably stick to the heavier bullets tho, I will say, a .223 V-Max may not look like it can do a lot of damage......but I've shot 300lbs. boar in the neck with that bullet and it looked like a grenade went off in their neck!!! You won't need a saw to cut the head off during skinning, GUARRANTEED!!! I used all available resources.....mostly online though. I ordered the stripped lower(the only part that has to pass thru a Federal Firearms Dealer), first. Then found a decent priced 16" A3 flat-top upper, and basically decked it out the way I wanted it. Replaced stock forearm with a quad rail the same lenght, then eventually to a 12"(rifle length) free-floating forearm quad rail(had to cut down the stock front sight with Dremel tool, so forearm would fit over it). 



Psst-just bought another CMMG stripped lower for less than $100 to start the next build. It's considered a slight blem, has a tight magwell, some of the polymer mags don't "fall out when empty" when you press the mag release. GI mags work fine. Since I'm building it in 7.62x39, I'm not really worried about the P-mags! Element Arms is the company I bought it from, Google it.


----------



## markland (Jul 30, 2012)

Yep been thinking about a 7.62x39 build myself, just wish they had a standard .308 bore cuz those 125gr. NBT work great in that rounds ballistic range, but not sure how well they will shoot out of the .310-.311 bore range or even comparable to mass produced surplus rounds which will get more firing time.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 30, 2012)

papachaz said:


> the .270 Winchester is actually .277  it was developed with a 'necked down' 30.06 case to .277 caliber. heres the stats:
> 
> 270 Winchester Barrel Specifications:
> Common Barrel Twist Rate - 1 in 10".
> ...



Yes. We killed dozens of deer on cull permits last year and I killed 5 the other night on one, 75g BTHP. Hornaday. It POUNDS them.


----------



## dusan919 (Jul 31, 2012)

*talking about accurate ar*

DPMS recon .308 .5 MOA @100 yards
http://www.dpmsinc.com/308-RECON_ep_93-1.html


----------



## papachaz (Aug 1, 2012)

thanks guys! appreciate the info


----------



## ekr (Aug 6, 2012)

What is the magazine capacity limit for any AR base rifle being used on WMA's?


----------



## fishtail (Aug 6, 2012)

No limit.


----------



## ekr (Aug 12, 2012)

Came home today from Country Boy Sports with my new AR.  Special thanks to Kerry, he is the go to man.  Lots of knowledge, lots of respect.  I also want to thank everyone else on here. 

I decided to go with the 300 aac blackout.


----------



## Beretta682 (Oct 8, 2012)

fishtail said:


> No limit.



There is no capacity limit for hogs??


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Oct 9, 2012)

what is pushing the limit with the 300 blackout with shooting hogs??


----------



## fishtail (Oct 9, 2012)

Beretta682 said:


> There is no capacity limit for hogs??


There is no capacity limit for rifles to hunt game. Only shotguns.


----------



## blakely (Oct 9, 2012)

Beretta682 said:


> There is no capacity limit for hogs??



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=708885


----------



## Beretta682 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ekr (Oct 9, 2012)

NO capacity limit.  Spoke to the DNR officer at redlands wma the other day.  No magazine limit (100 round if it floats your boat).  He only stated that its illegal to use fmj's or any non expanding bullet.

BTW, A certain someone who was there and doesn't know their regs called the dnr officer on me for carrying my muzzleloader to hunt hogs.  Please go educate yourself.

....and one more....has anyone on here with an ar rifle used the vortex magnifier on the eotech holographics?


----------



## ANGRet Sarge (Oct 9, 2012)

I use a DPMS AR-15 w/16" barrel, shooting 75gr hollow points.  Drops 'em in their tracks!  Range doesn't matter; REAL close out to 300 yards.  One shot to the head and they drop!  

EKR's post is spot on, BTW.  I spoke with DNR Regional office and was told there is no mag capacity limit for rifles, only shotguns.  Only rule is bullets must be expanding bullets...no FMJ.  Was told, and I quote, "FIRE AWAY!", end quote!


----------

